# un ritratto a tratti intellegibile



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

ho appena visto un video di Youtube su un libro in cui si dice quanto segue:

"[...] c'è questa scrittura elegantissima ma nervosa, e ci sono dei momenti in cui la narrazione è veramente veloce, affammata, e sentiamo completamente le emozioni del protagonista. Un protagonista con il quale non si sa bene quanto empatizzare ma non è importante perché lo scrittore vuol fare un ritratto secondo me *a tratti *intellegibile, nel senso chiaro nelle tesi ma allo stesso tempo assurdo..."

Non riesco a capire bene cosa significa "*a tratti*". Ho letto nel dizionario che significa "_a intervalli_", ovvero "_con interruzioni più o meno sistematiche o regolari_". Tuttavia, quando sento questo "a tratti" in quel contesto, capisco che il protagonista sia dipinto dallo scrittore "in un certo modo", se vogliamo "a tratti,  attraverso la scrittura del libro, comunque il suo carattere non ha a che fare "_con interruzioni più o meno sistematiche o regolari_" nello scrivere o quant'altro.

Non so se il mio ragionamento e, pertanto, il significato che vedo in "a tratti" è giusto . Mi potreste chiarire la questione?


----------



## lorenzos

*Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica
3.* (spec. pl.) elemento essenziale, caratteristico:_ i tratti di un personaggio, di un’epoca_ |
*tratto: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica*
3 spec. al pl. Caratteristica specifica di qualcosa o di qualcuno: _un periodo storico dai tratti molto drammatici_; _molti tratti del suo carattere ricordano suo padre_


----------



## GabrielH

Beh, lui dice veramente "tratti" ma non mi pare significhi soltanto "tratti" bensì parte della locuzione "a tratti". Comunque se intendeva veramente quello allora ho capito cosa voleva dire.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me i 'tratti',  nel senso degli elementi caratteristici, qui non c'entrano.  La locuzione 'a tratti' significa proprio ''a intervalli/con interruzioni'', e a me sembra che la spiegazione sia data subito dopo nel testo stesso : ''nel senso chiaro nelle tesi ma allo stesso tempo assurdo''. Il tutto significa secondo me:

 '''un ritratto a tratti intellegibile, nel senso di 'chiaro nelle tesi' (ecco quando è comprensibile a tratti), ma allo stesso tempo assurdo (generalmente non comprensibile)''''.

 Il ritratto di solito non è comprensibile, ma lo diventa a tratti quando vengono esposte le tesi.  Nel testo, secondo la mia interpretazione, mancano due punti (oppure ''di'' o anche ''che è'') dopo ''nel senso''. Lo stile è un po' colloquiale (tipo  ''dici solo sciocchezze, nel senso sei tutto stupido'').


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @bearded, penso tu abbia ragione, nel senso che la tua interpretazione si avvicina di più alle intenzioni del recensore. Il quale tuttavia si esprime, secondo me, in maniera pessima:
- avrebbe potuto scrivere "*solo *a tratti intelligibile";
- un ritratto "_chiaro nelle tesi ma allo stesso tempo assurdo_" non credo si possa dire "_a tratti intelligibile_".
Scusami @GabrielH.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> - avrebbe potuto scrivere "*solo *a tratti intelligibile";


Ciao lorenzos. Sono d'accordo: avrebbe potuto..!  Io per gentilezza  ho scritto solo che quel recensore si esprime in modo ''un po' colloquiale'' - ma era un giudizio troppo generoso.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ciao, cari. Come va? Ciao, Bearded. Ti trovo anche qua. Un piacere leggerti. 
Stavo pensando a una possibile soluzione per il dilemma di 'a tratti' e ho trovato qualche espressione in spagnolo: "Por momentos". Mi sembra che sia adeguata all'uso. Se si pensa, si puo' dire 'per momenti inintelligibile'. 
Spero che sia utile. 
A tra poco,

Nahuel Vento


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao! A tra poco, quando!? 
Non credo che tu possa usare lo spagnolo qua...
Comunque in italiano non si può dire " per momenti"


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ciao, Olaszinhok. Mi dispiace ma io parlo spagnolo madrelingua ed e' stata la prima espressione che mi e' venuta in mente. 
"Per momenti" non va bene? Allora diro' "a tratti". Va bene cosi'?
Grazie per la risposta,

Nahuel


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> La locuzione 'a tratti' significa proprio ''a intervalli/con interruzioni''





bearded said:


> '''un ritratto a tratti intellegibile, nel senso di 'chiaro nelle tesi' (ecco quando è comprensibile a tratti), ma allo stesso tempo assurdo (generalmente non comprensibile)''''.





lorenzos said:


> Scusami @GabrielH.


Tranquillo, @lorenzos.
@bearded, ho capito la tua dettagliat'analisi su quello che è detto, e quindi il significato che associavo ad "a tratti" è sbagliato. Il modo in cui ti sei espresso è stato molto più chiaro di quello del recensore. 
Non è la prima volta che sento questo "a tratti" nei suoi video e lo lasciavo passare perché il significato che ci vedevo si adeguava ma questa volta non andava.
Grazie mille!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Se si tratta del recensore che ho sentito anch'io ha anche un pessimo accento...


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ragazzi ho pensato a qualcosa di recente che forse vi metterà in discussione. Con rispetto alle risorse che stiamo maneggiando, non vi sembra che magari l'autore ha usato quella frasicella con l'allitterazione in mente? Ritratto a tratti è appunto ciò che forse potrebbe dirsi del testo in generale. Una risorsa come quella fa sì che le parole non importino tanto a volte... Che ne dite?


----------



## GabrielH

Olaszinhok said:


> Se si tratta del recensore che ho sentito anch'io ha anche un pessimo accento...


Non ho capito bene cosa intendevi.


Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Con rispetto alle risorse che stiamo maneggiando, non vi sembra che magari l'autore ha usato quella frasicella con l'allitterazione in mente? Ritratto a tratti è appunto ciò che forse potrebbe dirsi del testo in generale. Una risorsa come quella fa sì che le parole non importino tanto a volte... Che ne dite?


Non lo penso, anche perché come l'avevo detto, il recensore ha già usato tante alte volte questa locuzione anche quando non c'era la parola "ritratto".


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> Grazie mille!


Non c'è di che.  La mia opinione è comunque sempre discutibile.


----------



## Olaszinhok

GabrielH said:


> perché come l'avevo detto



Ciao GabrielH, non vorrei apparire come un censore implacabile ,  ma siccome scrivi piuttosto bene in italiano, quel _l'avevo detto, _in quel contesto, suona scorretto in italiano, personalmente mi sembra una sorta di francesismo, ma forse è solo un tuo modo di esprimerti; in  sostanza si dice " _come avevo detto_", senza il pronome _lo o l'_.


----------



## GabrielH

Olaszinhok said:


> Ciao GabrielH, non vorrei apparirti come un censore implacabile .


Fa niente e tra l'altro ti ringrazio giacché non sapevo proprio se mettere questo pronome o no. Le correzioni su quello che scrivo sono sempre gradite.


----------



## bearded

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> "Per momenti" non va bene?


Caso mai noi diremmo ''a momenti...'' (che non è molto diverso da ''a tratti'').


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Grazie, Bearded. L'italiano cosi' cresce! Grazie!


----------

